# New SLR Acquisitions



## alexkerhead (May 9, 2008)

Lately, I went on a SLR-Spree. Getting a couple on ebay, a few at the fleamarket, and a couple from pacific rim. Here are some of the new babies. 

Canon AE-1 - My new shooter, because I got a non-functional T90 with 28mm wide lens and a 35-70mm macro lens, the lenses work well with the AE-1. 






A nice "budget" version of the OM1, the OM10, but I don't see any cost cutting.





Minolta XG-A.


----------



## Dutchboy (May 9, 2008)

Excellent acquisitions! I love old SLRs, built like bricks of steel and work better than modern plastic "cameras" too.

I've just started collecting these and they are awesome. Good job!

:thumbup:


----------



## theadamsociety (May 10, 2008)

k wait wait, possibly not valid, but, did you take these pictures?

everything is from the 80's!


----------



## alexkerhead (May 10, 2008)

theadamsociety said:


> k wait wait, possibly not valid, but, did you take these pictures?
> 
> everything is from the 80's!



Yes, with my Kodak Z712IS. 

I collect typewriters, phones, staplers, old computers and more. I have made prop photos from the 40s, 50s, 60s, 70s, and 80s.


----------

